# accident in Norway



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

A Cyprus cement ship had a accident yesterday in Norway.
seems a lot of small craft and a floating jetty's damages or sank.

http://adressa.no/tv/?id=23212


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

borderreiver said:


> A Cyprus cement ship had a accident yesterday in Norway.
> seems a lot of small craft and a floating jetty's damages or sank.
> 
> http://adressa.no/tv/?id=23212


Interesting bit of shiphandling?


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

The captain blames a defect propeller. The tug crew are being questioned. Locals claim it is not usual for ships to turn inside the harbour.


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks like his propeller pitch didn't come to ahead until too late.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning borderreiver,sm,today.00:29 re:accident in Norway.i have just watched your link.a great piece of film.i don't know whos to blame but its a tight place to back and turn.no one hurt that's the main thing.regards ben27


----------

